# Salisbury/Charlotte/Lake Norman area yakkers



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone out there from the salisbury/charlotte/lake norman area? I just got my first yak and am looking for a few people to hit the lakes with. Gonna take it out for its maiden voyage Tomorrow at the coast, but would be up to some freshwater next week or on....


----------



## Falcon124 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tacpayne: I live in Huntersville, NC and just got my first yak a couple months ago. I love it. Check out the Freshwater Kayak Fishing forum here at NC Angler for freshwater yak fishing topics in our area. I've been to Mtn Island Lake and Lake Davidson fishing on several occasions. Fishing has been pretty slow with the "bath water like" water temps.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

*yakking mt island*

Forget fishing in the heat of the day. go to giant genie grocery in charlotte (plaza/midwood area)) buy you 5 containers of fresh chicken livers, go to mt island with your yak about 2 hrs b4 dark, find a shallow sandy flat with deep water nearby, tie on a nice sharp big hook, insert hook into entire chicken liver, make your cast and be ready. no weight, no swivel, no leader. no terminal tackle whatsoever. my buddy and i have caught 3 fish in the fifty pound range this year. monsters are lurking in that lake. good luck.


----------



## Falcon124 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Planb, might just try that.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link falcon!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

planb said:


> Forget fishing in the heat of the day. go to giant genie grocery in charlotte (plaza/midwood area)) buy you 5 containers of fresh chicken livers, go to mt island with your yak about 2 hrs b4 dark, find a shallow sandy flat with deep water nearby, tie on a nice sharp big hook, insert hook into entire chicken liver, make your cast and be ready. no weight, no swivel, no leader. no terminal tackle whatsoever. my buddy and i have caught 3 fish in the fifty pound range this year. monsters are lurking in that lake. good luck.


Thats a good Ideaplanb.Think I'll try that up here on the James River in Va.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

planb said:


> Forget fishing in the heat of the day. go to giant genie grocery in charlotte (plaza/midwood area)) buy you 5 containers of fresh chicken livers, go to mt island with your yak about 2 hrs b4 dark, find a shallow sandy flat with deep water nearby, tie on a nice sharp big hook, insert hook into entire chicken liver, make your cast and be ready. no weight, no swivel, no leader. no terminal tackle whatsoever. my buddy and i have caught 3 fish in the fifty pound range this year. monsters are lurking in that lake. good luck.


That's a good idea planb.Think I'll try that up here on the James River flats in Va.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

*summertime blues*

it works everywhere catfish and STRIPERS live. rivers and lakes. if anyone ever wants to hook up, we can go to a few spots i know. the carp fishing can be amazing at night too.


----------

